# Planning a road trip



## molested_cow (Jul 25, 2011)

A REAL one!

In a few weeks, I will be making a big move. Out of the country really. My plan is to drive my car that I've had for 9 years from where I am (South Florida) to Seattle and catch a flight home. I will be selling my car in Seattle in case you are wondering.

I am giving myself 3 weeks to do this trip, by myself. So a bit of charity will be great! By that I mean your generous time as tour guides and perhaps a place to crash for the night.... I can throw in a meal!

I am planning to drive by Texas (Austin or San Antonio) to Scottsdale where I have a friend. Then drive north via Salt Lake ( cus I want to see the Salt flats), then to Boise ID ( know someone there, hopefully he will be kind enough to take me in). If time permits, I want to see if I can make a detour to Yellow stone, then head towards Seattle.

I've done road trips alone before, but just over night drive moving from one city to another. I've done travel by myself (air) hopping between parts of the US for 3 weeks, but never a long one driving. I bet by the end of it, I'd hate to get into a car. I love to drive anyways, and have always wanted to take my little coupe on a journey like this. I can't think of a better way to end my 10 year stint in the US though, although the real big trip of my dream is to take it all the way to Alaska.

Seattle is good enough I guess. So any suggestion, places to stop by on the way, must-taste places (big food person), best BBQ along the gulf, photo spots, weird towns etc? Any one offering their time or couch?

Planning to do the trip between mid Aug to mid Sept, hope that the weather will be good. It's too early to see fall colors, but late enough to escape some summer heat.

I've been "displaced" from home since I was 8. It's probably a fitting thing to do to end my hobo life with an epic hobo experience.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 26, 2011)

You're routed through the Great American Baking Oven, so you're not getting in my neck of the woods.


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 26, 2011)

I've lived in the mid west for 6 years, so I am not too crazy about taking that route even though it's faster.
I really want to see the south west at least one more time. The last time was at Vegas, which really doesn't mean anything.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 26, 2011)

If you swing on down to Corpus Christi, I have a shed (OMG just read) that has carpet, a bed, refrigerator, air conditioning, everything you need but a bathroom.  I have a pool you can cool off in and a bathroom in the garage in case you have to go in the middle of the night.  You are welcome to stay.  As long as I don't hear about a string of bodies being found posed as if they were having their pictures taken...


----------



## LittleMike (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd be more than happy to show you around southern Utah on your way through. By the sounds of it, you'll be driving fairly close to where I'm at. I'll show you around Zion, as well as a few other places outside the Park if you want to avoid the crowds. I've got several places close by if time permits. My only constraint is that Sundays and Monday afternoons are my only days off work. 

Let me know!


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks little mike and John for the offers. For Texas, I am thinking of driving by Austin, so I don't think I will swing south. For Utah, I'd definitely like your tour if timing is right. I will let you know as soon as I get my acts together!


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 9, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! The master plan is out!

Here's the rough itinerary.







Click here for larger map:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v330/unrelated/trip_map.jpg


But but but there's a problem! There's way toooo little time for all the canyons between Phoenix and Utah!!!!!!!! What to do what to do what to do????

How many days do you think I should spend in Yellowstone? May be I can push Boise a few days later and buy more for the canyons. I don't have to end the entire trip on the 18th, but don't want to delay too much. Everyday is expense that I need to fork out for.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds like a fun trip.

It doesn't look like you'll pass by me, unless you take a detour to the DFW area (I'm about 40 miles east of Dallas).  On the off chance you do swing by this way though, I only work 3 days a week (Fri., Sat., & Sun.) - so my schedule is pretty much wide open.


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 9, 2011)

How about joining me at Austin?


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 9, 2011)

you are going to bypass the entire west coast? I know California has it's drawbacks but it's an amazingly beautiful state


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 9, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> How about joining me at Austin?


I might be able to swing that, depending on when you're there.


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 9, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> you are going to bypass the entire west coast? I know California has it's drawbacks but it's an amazingly beautiful state



I've done the pacific coast hwy from LA to SF on a two day drive. It could have been better. I've never been to the south west, so I really want to see it before I am out of here.


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 9, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> > How about joining me at Austin?
> ...



Well, I plan to arrive at Austin in the middle of the week. So I guess it should be fine with you? Do you know Austin well?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 9, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> Well, I plan to arrive at Austin in the middle of the week. So I guess it should be fine with you?


I'll be off - gotta see what my budget looks like then.


molested_cow said:


> Do you know Austin well?


Not at all, lol.  (I've drove through Austin, but never really stopped to look around.)


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 10, 2011)

This sticker is going onto my bumper ( Black Honda Prelude)


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, so I will be in these places, will be great if I can meet some folks from here.

Panama City, FL ( Aug 20) Depending on how much there is to see, I may just stay for half a day.

New Orleans ( Aug 21st or 22nd) I will be staying over on the 20th night if I only spend half a day in Panama city.

Austin TX ( 24th Aug), Not sure if Josh is meeting me, but would definitely like to meet more folks.

El Paso TX ( 26th Aug) Not sure how long I will be in Town. If there isn't much, I will continue to Phoenix.

Phoenix (27~28 Aug) I will be staying over at a friend's place. Would like to meet local folks if possible.


----------



## LittleMike (Aug 30, 2011)

Not sure if you're still around southern Utah or not (or if you even currently have access to the internet) but I just realized that a pm I tried to send you a few days ago may not have worked. Shoot me a pm if you're still in the general area and we'll try to work something out.


----------

